# Vacancy Notice Reporting



## mca650

Sorry if this is a dumb question!
I received a vacancy notice from Transit Police today and they gave info on where and who to report to sign up. Should I dress like I'm going to an interview when I report (i.e. business suit), or is it more of a quick and causal ordeal?


----------



## kdk240

A good rule of thumb moving forward is no matter what your going to attend as part of the process would be a jacket and tie and polish your shoes. The only exception being a pat test.


----------



## MO1

Hey I got one to appear for MBTA also and was wondering the same thing. I was thinking black suit, white button up, red tie. It says appear on or before the 23rd, is it better to go sooner rather than later? Should I courtesy call ahead of time? What should I expect? Also this is my first notice and wanted to wait for my city of residence as I have a good position on the list. I’m afraid if I pass this up and wait, I’ll lose both opportunities and have nothing in the end. Sry for all the questions, any help would be appreciated. Also, how would you guys compare MBTA to a city like Malden or Medford?


----------



## 02136colonel

I’d wear a suit. I’m assuming your going to 240 Southampton Street to sign? Most likely you’ll just sign a piece of paper and leave without talking to anyone but there’s a possibility that someone from the department might introduce themselves and talk for a couple minutes, and it’s better to be prepared for the possibility.


----------



## MO1

02136colonel said:


> I'd wear a suit. I'm assuming your going to 240 Southampton Street to sign? Most likely you'll just sign a piece of paper and leave without talking to anyone but there's a possibility that someone from the department might introduce themselves and talk for a couple minutes, and it's better to be prepared for the possibility.


Thanks for the reply. Really? So not an interview just more of signing/agreeing to be considered? Anything in particular I should bring besides ID and maybe a print out of the email received? Also, how would you compare MBTA to Malden or Medford? Thanks again


----------



## AB7

Bring a box of donuts with you. Cops love that.


----------



## Inspector71

When I went in to sign back in mid 2000's, I dressed in a suit just to pick up a packet and be berated by some Sergeant who obviously was getting divorced, audited by the IRS, subject of an IA complaint, and just ran out of preparation H.
Seriously, go through the process.


----------



## PG1911

The written and physical tests are usually the only ones where you don't have to wear a suit. However, a lot of agencies WILL want you to dress up for your written test. Use your best judgement.


----------



## Goose

Inspector71 said:


> When I went in to sign back in mid 2000's, I dressed in a suit just to pick up a packet and be berated by some Sergeant who obviously was getting divorced, audited by the IRS, subject of an IA complaint, and just ran out of preparation H.
> Seriously, go through the process.


I think I got that same cop for a traffic stop a few years ago.


----------



## 02136colonel

MO1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Really? So not an interview just more of signing/agreeing to be considered? Anything in particular I should bring besides ID and maybe a print out of the email received? Also, how would you compare MBTA to Malden or Medford? Thanks again


Correct, the notice that you receive in your email from civil service is just indicating that you're starting the hiring process, any other steps in the process (interview, background, etc) will be scheduled and you will be notified about them. They will probably give you paperwork when you sign, but otherwise you'll be in and out quickly.
With that in mind, I would still wear a suit and be very professional, because you never know who is going to happen to be at the desk when you walk in. When I signed the list for DOC a couple years back, I signed it at the HR office at DOC, but there happened to be a background investigator that was in the office. He introduced himself and showed me the background packet that they give you to fill out. So it's always better to be dressed as you would if you were going in to meet someone, even though it might not happen.
Your ID and a printed copy of the notice should be fine in terms of what to bring in, unless you were told to bring in anything else. The other necessary documents will be collected during your background.
Transit looks like a great job. Big jurisdiction, lots of special units (SWAT, EOD, detectives, K9), and a good amount of police work. I've heard the pay is good but can't confirm as they seem to treat their contract like a classified NSA document. Only downside I've heard is that the mandated OT is epic right now, count on 80+ hour weeks, without any choice in it.
I know Malden at least used to have one of the best schedules in the state (2 on/4 off 0800-2400 schedule or 3 on/3 off 0000-0800 schedule), not sure if they still do. Otherwise, I don't really know too much about either of the cities. I will say that the only way you'll be hired in either of them is if you have residency preference, so realistically you won't be able to choose between the two, it will be whichever city you have residency in that you could get a card for.
Personally, I'd take the bird in hand. Even if you want your city more, Transit's a good job and you wouldn't want to pass it up unless you knew you were guaranteed your hometown. You can also look into doing a lateral transfer back home at some point once your off probation.


----------



## 38bigblock

Dress comfortable, it’s CS!


----------



## mpd61

Awesome RAILROAD retirement!


----------



## MO1

02136colonel said:


> Correct, the notice that you receive in your email from civil service is just indicating that you're starting the hiring process, any other steps in the process (interview, background, etc) will be scheduled and you will be notified about them. They will probably give you paperwork when you sign, but otherwise you'll be in and out quickly.
> With that in mind, I would still wear a suit and be very professional, because you never know who is going to happen to be at the desk when you walk in. When I signed the list for DOC a couple years back, I signed it at the HR office at DOC, but there happened to be a background investigator that was in the office. He introduced himself and showed me the background packet that they give you to fill out. So it's always better to be dressed as you would if you were going in to meet someone, even though it might not happen.
> Your ID and a printed copy of the notice should be fine in terms of what to bring in, unless you were told to bring in anything else. The other necessary documents will be collected during your background.
> Transit looks like a great job. Big jurisdiction, lots of special units (SWAT, EOD, detectives, K9), and a good amount of police work. I've heard the pay is good but can't confirm as they seem to treat their contract like a classified NSA document. Only downside I've heard is that the mandated OT is epic right now, count on 80+ hour weeks, without any choice in it.
> I know Malden at least used to have one of the best schedules in the state (2 on/4 off 0800-2400 schedule or 3 on/3 off 0000-0800 schedule), not sure if they still do. Otherwise, I don't really know too much about either of the cities. I will say that the only way you'll be hired in either of them is if you have residency preference, so realistically you won't be able to choose between the two, it will be whichever city you have residency in that you could get a card for.
> Personally, I'd take the bird in hand. Even if you want your city more, Transit's a good job and you wouldn't want to pass it up unless you knew you were guaranteed your hometown. You can also look into doing a lateral transfer back home at some point once your off probation.


wow man, thanks for such a detailed reply! You pretty much answered everything and more. Yeah I have residency preference in Malden and a good position on the list. I'm going to take what comes to me first but really hoping I somehow get Malden, even if it means taking a pay cut from what I'd make in transit. I love this city and already know half the department and chief so it's where I'd feel the most comfortable. A lot to think about, thank you again for the helpful reply.


----------



## felony

Transit will force you to death. Also you can wear a sweatshirt and sneakers to sign the list as it is usually with a secretary that has zero authority to do anything.


----------



## DucatiGuy1

I went in to sign the sheet. Here’s what happens.

Dress like a normal person. You’ll have to report back after 10 or so days with your application completed and in formal dress attire. The second appointment will last 3-4 hours. Interviews and writing prompts.

When you go to sign in, be prepared to stay there for at least an hour as they do an application overview in small groups.

The application asks you to provide a lot of information. Not a problem by itself, but some of what they require is overkill. If I was applying to work at Area 51, I’d imagine a similar application.

It just means you’ll have to spend more time working on it than a regular local or state application.

They are hiring 25 people.


----------



## Kilvinsky

How about a sweatshirt under a sport coat?


----------



## alonzo401

DucatiGuy1 said:


> I went in to sign the sheet. Here's what happens.
> 
> Dress like a normal person. You'll have to report back after 10 or so days with your application completed and in formal dress attire. The second appointment will last 3-4 hours. Interviews and writing prompts.
> 
> When you go to sign in, be prepared to stay there for at least an hour as they do an application overview in small groups.
> 
> The application asks you to provide a lot of information. Not a problem by itself, but some of what they require is overkill. If I was applying to work at Area 51, I'd imagine a similar application.
> 
> It just means you'll have to spend more time working on it than a regular local or state application.
> 
> They are hiring 25 people.


So you have to go back late October or early november?


----------



## pahapoika

Business casual. You'll sign a list in front of a very bored civil servant .

Congratulations on getting a card.

Good luck !


----------



## Tuna

Dress for success. You never know.


----------



## MO1

DucatiGuy1 said:


> I went in to sign the sheet. Here's what happens.
> 
> Dress like a normal person. You'll have to report back after 10 or so days with your application completed and in formal dress attire. The second appointment will last 3-4 hours. Interviews and writing prompts.
> 
> When you go to sign in, be prepared to stay there for at least an hour as they do an application overview in small groups.
> 
> The application asks you to provide a lot of information. Not a problem by itself, but some of what they require is overkill. If I was applying to work at Area 51, I'd imagine a similar application.
> 
> It just means you'll have to spend more time working on it than a regular local or state application.
> 
> They are hiring 25 people.


wow really? Anything in specific to bring besides ID, like w2's or anything? So would I look silly in a suit and tie? I don't want to be that douch bucket sticking out of the crowd of casually dressed. Ift they're only hiring 25 how many cards do you think they issued? I was pretty high on the list for MBTA 2 or 3 hundred I believe so I wasn't expecting a card from them.


----------



## Goose

You might want to edit or delete that post before someone from the department you are applying for reads it.


----------



## Bananaman

When I went to sign, the superintendent and deputy superintendent came out and introduced themselves, as the HR office was next to theirs. One of the Sgts that ended up being on the oral board introduced himself as well. I know this doesnt happen to everyone, but why even take the slight chance of making a bad first impression when its easily avoidable?


----------



## MO1

Goose said:


> You might want to edit or delete that post before someone from the department you are applying for reads it.


Dam it I don't see an option to edit! Help


----------



## MO1

Bananaman said:


> When I went to sign, the superintendent and deputy superintendent came out and introduced themselves, as the HR office was next to theirs. One of the Sgts that ended up being on the oral board introduced himself as well. I know this doesnt happen to everyone, but why even take the slight chance of making a bad first impression when its easily avoidable?


Yeah I agree I'm going full suit and tie, thanks.


----------



## TheSnowman

Can’t go wrong with a collared shirt, khakis and dress shoes. If your worried about over dressing it’s a perfectly viable option.


----------



## mca650

Thank you for all your guys' advice, I really appreciate it!


----------



## mca650

pahapoika said:


> Business casual. You'll sign a list in front of a very bored civil servant .
> 
> Congratulations on getting a card.
> 
> Good luck !


Thank you!


----------



## AB7

MO1 said:


> wow really? Anything in specific to bring besides ID, like w2's or anything? So would I look silly in a suit and tie?* I don't want to be that douch bucket sticking out of the crowd of casually dressed. *


If that is how you truly feel, then I think you need to re-evaluate. Think this through...

Instance 1: You show up in a suit and tie, everyone else is wearing their gym clothes, jeans and T-shirt's, a couple guys with polo shirts. You are the best dressed person there, and that already starts you off a step above the rest. If you are graded based on appearance, you've already earned more points than everyone else. (Yes some departments will do this)

Instance 2: You show up in jeans and a polo. Everyone else is shirt and tie. You are assigned points, or otherwise noted to have dressed in casual clothing.

Which one sounds like you give yourself a better chance? And if you run into someone from administration that wants to chat, shake your hand, or even just look you up and down, which situation would you rather be in?

Best of luck.


----------



## MO1

AB7 said:


> If that is how you truly feel, then I think you need to re-evaluate. Think this through...
> 
> Instance 1: You show up in a suit and tie, everyone else is wearing their gym clothes, jeans and T-shirt's, a couple guys with polo shirts. You are the best dressed person there, and that already starts you off a step above the rest. If you are graded based on appearance, you've already earned more points than everyone else. (Yes some departments will do this)
> 
> Instance 2: You show up in jeans and a polo. Everyone else is shirt and tie. You are assigned points, or otherwise noted to have dressed in casual clothing.
> 
> Which one sounds like you give yourself a better chance? And if you run into someone from administration that wants to chat, shake your hand, or even just look you up and down, which situation would you rather be in?
> 
> Best of luck.


thank you, and yes I completely agree with you. I'd definitely rather be caught with a suit than without it!


----------



## Kilvinsky

MO1 said:


> wow really? Anything in specific to bring besides ID, like w2's or anything? So would I look silly in a suit and tie? I don't want to be that douch bucket sticking out of the crowd of casually dressed. Ift they're only hiring 25 how many cards do you think they issued? I was pretty high on the list for MBTA 2 or 3 hundred I believe so I wasn't expecting a card from them.


It's hard to stand out to a person who just isn't paying any attention and if the DO notice you, won't care to mention it to anyone, will just think to themselves, "Whatever."


----------



## ShaggyChalet

I wish I had seen this earlier. I went last week and dressed in nice pants and a Polo. I looked OK, but would have been more comfortable in shirt and tie. I was not prepared for the half hour long spiel by the detective about the application process. I'm sitting pretty high so I have my fingers crossed


----------



## pahapoika

ShaggyChalet said:


> I wish I had seen this earlier. I went last week and dressed in nice pants and a Polo. I looked OK, but would have been more comfortable in shirt and tie. I was not prepared for the half hour long spiel by the detective about the application process. I'm sitting pretty high so I have my fingers crossed


That's too bad. Sounds like somebody was power tripping. I signed a list in a basement of a very old building with a guy that could have been very well sleeping 

Of course this is Boston so maybe they're still tripping out in the burbs ?

Did inmate transportation for a lot of years in and out of every courthouse in the state . Never got get gigged wearing business casual .

Some guys got carried away . They looked like mannequins out of a 5-11 store 

Anyways good luck !


----------



## TheSnowman

ShaggyChalet said:


> I wish I had seen this earlier. I went last week and dressed in nice pants and a Polo. I looked OK, but would have been more comfortable in shirt and tie. I was not prepared for the half hour long spiel by the detective about the application process. I'm sitting pretty high so I have my fingers crossed


As long as you were dressed business casual to sign the piece of paper you're fine. Just be sure to wear a shirt and tie when you go back to turn in the application package. Also be ready to write an essay when you go back as well and bring a working pen. The ones they handout for the most part didn't work. Good luck


----------



## Kilvinsky

TheSnowman said:


> As long as you were dressed business casual to sign the piece of paper you're fine. Just be sure to wear a shirt and tie when you go back to turn in the application package. Also be ready to write an essay when you go back as well and bring a working pen. *The ones they handout for the most part didn't work*. Good luck


First test, how does this kid work under pressure. Pen won't work, how does he handle this small stressful event?
Guessing.
Or, "Just give them anything, if they're not prepared, then screw 'em."


----------



## TheSnowman

Kilvinsky said:


> First test, how does this kid work under pressure. Pen won't work, how does he handle this small stressful event?
> Guessing.
> Or, "Just give them anything, if they're not prepared, then screw 'em."


I don't think it's anything as mean spirited as the latter. If I had to guess I'd say they are probably trying to budget themselves. After all Transit does a lot of forced over time and they need to pay their guys. What better place to start than cutting back on the expenses of the pens.


----------



## ShaggyChalet

You are so right about the pens...They sucked and I was glad I brought my own. Writing sample essay was pretty easy and luckily I didn't have any issues when I turned in my packet. I was sitting in the back though and there were some guys there that just didn't seem to get it. The detectives seemed pretty frustrated


----------

